# lpg conversion is now complete



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all got her back today ...all singing all dancing,runs well on gas but as olley once told me a bit slow on the standing start but well pleased
dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave who did the conversion? and how much LPG can you carry.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Dave who did the conversion? and how much LPG can you carry.
> 
> Olley


 hi olley the job was done by hkl gaspower in b/ham....very helpful they tryed a 200 ltr tank but were not happy as hanging to low so put in two 90 ltr tanks, there was plenty of room under the c class butt all in the overhang. i was concerned about it so they made a cradle and strapped the tanks into it so its well up between the chasse and pushed up by the axel


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave sounds good, have you got a gas carb as mine, or did you go for the newer sequential multipoint?

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Dave sounds good, have you got a gas carb as mine, or did you go for the newer sequential multipoint?
> 
> Olley


 hi olley i had two choices ,was told in on carb can start up on both if gas is ijecterd only petrol start ,as we were deliberating i said i wonterd to be able to start up on both cos ya never know as you di on your bad monday ,but liked the injection, was told new software out the end of month to enable this just as the boss came passed ,he said its here now so i whent for that ...injection and both start ups . hope that makes sense 
dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave do you intend to keep mpg figures? as I was told by one dealer that s/multipoint was better, another said it was no different, trouble is who do you believe? 

I gave up in the end, and went to Logical who where recommended, and they only do gas carb. After talking to them about my probs. they have recommended that I go back and have the Gas mixture checked, FOC. so I will be doing that soon.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Dave do you intend to keep mpg figures? as I was told by one dealer that s/multipoint was better, another said it was no different, trouble is who do you believe?
> 
> I gave up in the end, and went to Logical who where recommended, and they only do gas carb. After talking to them about my probs. they have recommended that I go back and have the Gas mixture checked, FOC. so I will be doing that soon.
> 
> Olley


 hi olley my fitter said the same fill to brim an let him know.the software was probaly not around when you had yours i think im the first so it will be very helpful to lots of peps . were your ears burning to day? i was talking about your prob with relay so wonterd to know were they were,to be told it has none rely is to stop petrol pump when on gas the new way is to have pump running all the time just has a return pipe to petrol tank so pump can be called on at any time and not been siting doing nothing for maybe months at a time it sounds like im barraging but im not the more we all know the better


----------

